# "wicked work saw" ported cylinder exchange program



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i have decided that i am going to try something a little different with porting saws. this will be a little different approach to getting a saw ported than what you guys are used to. i am going to offer a complete cylinder exchange. what i am proposing is that you send me your good useable cylinder with no broken fins and clean serviceable bore as a core. i will send back a clean bead blasted "oem" ported cylinder,new meteor piston and caber rings,new base gasket,new muffler thats has been port matched to cylinder and dual ported or outlets sized accordingly, with all partaining heat shields and gaskets. i will include in the kit a set of seals for the saw and a carb kit. this will be the ultimate kit for the do it yourself type of guy or just anyone that wants a package deal at a great savings. i am going to start this with the offering of a 372 cylinder exchange. 
"wicked work saw 372 kit"
1-oem bead blasted and woods ported cylinder
1-meteor piston with new caber rings
1-base gasket
1-ported muffler
1-muffler bracket
1-muffler heat shield and gasket
1-set of seals
1-carb kit
1-new plug​
the cylinder will be ported to the same specs that i port all my work saws. the combustion chamber will be cut and squish set. the cylinder will be set up to use a base gasket. i will port the muffler to match the cylinder and match the gasket and heat sheilds as well. i will be including a new set of seals with your kit as well as a carb kit along with a new plug. this kit will fit in a flat rate shipping box from the usps and will ship priority mail. i will try to put together some guide lines tonight on the cylinder exchange (core). but right now i think i can do this kit for $350. this kit can be customised to your needs and price will go up or down accordingly. i will also be offering other promodel saws in this exchange program but i am getting the ball rolling with the 372. if you want a quote on another model send me an email to [email protected] or give a call to the number in my sig.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW! I like it!


----------



## Spectraman (Feb 6, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

ok guys for the cylinder exchange ,what i am expecting is as follows. i want a cylinder that has no scratches or aluminum transfer. no broken fins and no stripped holes,such as plug,decomp etc. i also would expect it to be reasonably clean. if it has thick layer of baked on pitch or sawdust i will charge you $25 for the clean up. if you send me a cylinder that is damaged i will have to charge accordingly. if you do not have a cylinder that is useable i can tailor a kit for you at an additional cost.


----------



## J_Arena (Feb 6, 2013)

:Eye:.:Eye:
..:jawdrop:..


----------



## fatboymoe (Feb 6, 2013)

Great idea! It will sure save on the escalating shipping costs for a complete saw.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i had to ship a saw today parcel post becouse the priority shipping had almost doubled and then add the insurance it would have cost $75 when it should have been $40. i am going to be using the flat rate box.
if you think about it like this its a really great incentive to to it this way. to port a saw the way i normally do it is $250 plus you have to ship it both ways ,so at an average of $35 to ship it would cost you $320. this way you have to do a little work but you get a completely freshened up saw with a new piston and rings instead of reusing the current one. new muffler instead of your old dented rust one,fresh seals and gaskets,rebuild kit for the carb and a fresh new plug.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i will be setting the squish on these cylinders at .030 and that will allow for the possibility of the case being a little different. i havent found any real difference in cases from one saw to the next but have found differences in the cylinder and squish band. these will all be set the same so there should not be any problems. i have used case halves from 2 different saws on at least a couple of dozen occasions and have not yet found one that did not line up correctly. so that leaves me to believe that the machining on the cases are pretty uniform. besides all this the squish can be widened with the change of a gasket. i can even include a piece of soilder to test the squish with in the kit.


----------



## moody (Feb 6, 2013)

Would a 365 fall in this category or completely different ? Great idea nonetheless.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

the 365 husky would be the same price as the 372.only difference in the kit would be piston and cylinder.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

for all you stihl guys i just finished figuring up the "wicked work saw ms460 kit". i will be able to offer up this kit for the same price as the 372 kit ($350). this kit will include 
"wicked work saw ms460 kit"
1-ported cylinder exchange
1-complete gasket set including seals
1-carb kit
1-spark plug
1-dual port muffler​

stay tuned there are more kits available and there will be an introductory price for the first 10 customers. you dont want to miss out on these savings.


----------



## xtremez (Feb 6, 2013)

Let me know when you're ready to do a kit for an 084. Great deal on the 460 kit


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i can port the 084 the traditional route but i doubt ill be able to come up with a proper complete kit.


----------



## moody (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet. I'll have to get the word out on this deal.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like i will be able to do the "wicked work saw 385xp kit" for $360


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

how about the "wicked work saw 394/395 kit" for $375 hone:


----------



## William Balaska (Feb 6, 2013)

What kind of results could you get with an aftermarket 395xp kit from meteor. I have a brand new 395xpg and I don't want to chop up the original cylinder and hear the meteor kit is of very good quality and close to oem. I think the kit is $140 how much to port it?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i can do you up a meteor kit but it will be more expensive than exchanging your cylinder. the up charge will be $100 on any "wicked work saw kit"


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Im sure there is something im missing here, so bear with me because i am sincere. If i already have a perfect OEM cylinder and piston why wouldnt i send it to another porter who advertises about $250 to port a saw. I keep everthing OEM and he does all the work? I didnt think a muffler mod and a couple of gaskets were worth a $100 but thats why im asking with all sincerity.


----------



## William Balaska (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i can do you up a meteor kit but it will be more expensive than exchanging your cylinder. the up charge will be $100 on any "wicked work saw kit"



Does the cylinder need more porting to make it work correctly, hence the $100 upcharge?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i do the same $250 port job as the other guys and have been for several years. im offering an alternative to shipping a saw and letting me do all the work. these kits will greatly appeal to peolpe that have saws that are tired and need freshened up anyway. the reason being is your getting a brand new meteor piston that includes caber rings,a complete gasket set including seals, new muffler,new carb kit,new plug. when i port a saw your exactly right i use all your oem stuff and do the port job. with this kit you can save all your oem stuff for later or ifr its tired and worn have it replaced with this kit. i hope this helps you understand what i am offering.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

William Balaska said:


> Does the cylinder need more porting to make it work correctly, hence the $100 upcharge?



no it doesnt need more porting its just the fact that instead of exchanging your oem cylinder for mine i am supplying you with a meteor cylinder at the cost of $100


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 6, 2013)

Good job Terry! The more choices we have, the better off we all are. I guess all this dang rain has allowed you more time with a grinder. We need some vids


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you sir.


----------



## xtremez (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i can port the 084 the traditional route but i doubt ill be able to come up with a proper complete kit.



Would you need the whole saw or just the p&c? Im not in a rush for it but id like to get it juiced up.


----------



## nixon (Feb 6, 2013)

How much is it for the "wicked work Saw " decal ? I've got a few of Your saws that would like them .


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Good job Terry! The more choices we have, the better off we all are. I guess all this dang rain has allowed you more time with a grinder. We need some vids



since this january was the second wettest january we have had in my area since they started keeping records my skidder has only been work 7 days out of the last 7 weeks. i am usually a man of actionsand this situation has required some fast action. i am going thru the process of becoming a dealer for oregon,ahlborn equipment,woodland international,and jonsered. so ii am going to be retiring my logging operation when the job im on is finished up. i have a new saw shop that is 500 square ft, heated, cooled,insulated and i will have the doors open for walk in business soon. i am going to have a grand opening gtg in june.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

xtremez said:


> Would you need the whole saw or just the p&c? Im not in a rush for it but id like to get it juiced up.



to port your 084 i will need the saw. i shipped an 084 out just this morning that i ported for a member in ok.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

nixon said:


> How much is it for the "wicked work Saw " decal ? I've got a few of Your saws that would like them .



send me a self addressed stamped envelope and i will send you your 4 stickers as soon as they get here. they are made and enroute to me and the easiest way for me to get them all mailed out is to have you guys send me a self addressed stamped envelope


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 6, 2013)

June GTG................ Check!


----------



## woodyman (Feb 6, 2013)

nixon said:


> How much is it for the "wicked work Saw " decal ? I've got a few of Your saws that would like them .


Me to.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

the "wicked work saw 066/ms660 kit" will be $375


----------



## William Balaska (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> no it doesnt need more porting its just the fact that instead of exchanging your oem cylinder for mine i am supplying you with a meteor cylinder at the cost of $100



Thanks for the clarificationI might just go that route as I want to keep the oem topend as a spare. It might seem odd, but that's just me. I'll give you a call in the near future if I decide to move forward. I guess I should gas up my new saw and run it a little at least.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Feb 6, 2013)

Any fuel thru that 562 yet? Big Stihl box full of Husky parts is on its way.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 6, 2013)

William Balaska said:


> Does the cylinder need more porting to make it work correctly, hence the $100 upcharge?



Terry has to pack the cooling fins with Skoal Bandits. And stuff.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Any fuel thru that 562 yet? Big Stihl box full of Husky parts is on its way.



its ready for its maiden voyage tommorrow as long as i dont get the rain they are calling for. if it does rain ill have to just cut some cookies with it.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> its ready for its maiden voyage tommorrow as long as i dont get the rain they are calling for. if it does rain ill have to just cut some cookies with it.



Very nice, I heard rumors a 3120 and a 395 is heading south.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i can do you up a meteor kit but it will be more expensive than exchanging your cylinder. the up charge will be $100 on any "wicked work saw kit"



100 bucks is alot cheaper than a nice/new oem cylinder.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

yes it is in a lot of cases. some new oem cylinder kits are $350


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

here are few pics of the new shop,the first pic is my tear down bench. i can easily tear down four saws on the 12' long bench


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

this is the porting bench


----------



## ELECT6845 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice. I think that 562 really makes it look official.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 6, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> here are few pics of the new shop,the first pic is my tear down bench. i can easily tear down four saws on the 12' long bench



And still have room for your AS page on your laptop.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

another shot behind my tear down bench


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> And still have room for your AS page on your laptop.



face book for chainsaw nuts is a must in the shop


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 6, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> And still have room for your AS page on your laptop.



I thought he was updating the Weird Al Yankovic entry on Wikipedia.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

here are a couple of pics of my "wicked work saw" logo shirts thanks to a great as member for putting these together for me


----------



## logging22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good looking setup there Terry. Where is all the top secret stuff hiding??


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

whatever do you mean les, no stuff here,just some racing junk ps:


----------



## plowin-fire (Feb 6, 2013)

Anything for the dolmar 7900? I just put a new p&c from dolmar on it.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry but i dont have the resources to do a 7900 kit.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

i mentioned earlier that i would be doing some introductory pricing on these kits. well how does this sound ,*THE FIRST 10 PEOPLE TO PURCHASE A KIT WILL GET $50 DOLLARS OFF*, that means the first 10 people to pay for their kit will get the discounted price, i will run this special till the 10 are gone or until the first day of march


----------



## TK (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a pretty cool idea Terry. Best of luck to ya. Ran that 562 of Bob's again a couple weeks ago, that thing is ridiculous. 
What about the guys with a new saw that wouldn't need a piston, seals, gaskets, muffler, etc. Do you have just a cylinder exchange kit or is that outside the parameters?


----------



## old-cat (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but, can we send you an almost new piston and cylinder, then you port that? No other parts, no kit.
STIHL is what I'm thinking of.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

TK said:


> This is a pretty cool idea Terry. Best of luck to ya. Ran that 562 of Bob's again a couple weeks ago, that thing is ridiculous.
> What about the guys with a new saw that wouldn't need a piston, seals, gaskets, muffler, etc. Do you have just a cylinder exchange kit or is that outside the parameters?



i can customize a kit as needed but the savings will not be as great. i wanted to build a kit that would cover the guy that needs it all at a great price.if the saw is pretty new and the parts are in like new condition i can do a port job on your cylinder and piston and muffler for $200 shipped. but i have to have the piston and cylinder,muffler,heat shield,muffler gasket,base gasket to be able to do a cylinder swap and then port your muffler. old -cat i hope this answers your question too.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, except that I have already done an extensive muffler mod and I would only need to do a little bit of port match to fit your exhaust port.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

in order for me to do the work i would require the muffler and partaining parts be sent along with the cylinder,even if you have modded it already.


----------



## gcsupraman (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a great idea! The shop looks great and I wish you much success. 

I'm curious on your 066/660 exchange program how you ensure that the same cylinder going out is the same coming in. My understanding is that there are several different cylinders, and since the port timing can very greatly, some are much more desirable than others. 

Thanks

-Greg


----------



## wheelman (Feb 6, 2013)

Terry I am really glad to see you branching out but hate to hear you are getting out of the logging business. 
I will be looking forward to the grand opening GTG.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, you win! My STIHL dealer also wants $200, but you have the reputation. AND a cool decal!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

gcsupraman said:


> This is a great idea! The shop looks great and I wish you much success.
> 
> I'm curious on your 066/660 exchange program how you ensure that the same cylinder going out is the same coming in. My understanding is that there are several different cylinders, and since the port timing can very greatly, some are much more desirable than others.
> 
> ...



when porting you are changing any cylinders port dimensions and timing to get the max workable level out of it. ou just go about each one as needed but the result will be the same. if someone wants there own cylinder back instead of an exchange it will just take a few days longer.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

old-cat said:


> OK, you win! My STIHL dealer also wants $200, but you have the reputation. AND a cool decal!




box it up.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Your gonna be too busy to make my 26 burn nitro before the first race, aint ya? Well, fine. Be that way and stuff.:msp_sleep:


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2013)

never will i be too busy for you les my friend ,and stuff,jus sayin


----------



## old-cat (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd say you are setting a new trend, that the others will either follow or you are going to be SWAMPED!!!! :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> for all you stihl guys i just finished figuring up the "wicked work saw ms460 kit". i will be able to offer up this kit for the same price as the 372 kit ($350). this kit will include
> "wicked work saw ms460 kit"
> 1-ported cylinder exchange
> 1-complete gasket set including seals
> ...



Hi Terry,
Now here is an interesting option that I never was able to consider before ........
I have an early 90's Stihl 044 -

Would this kit fit it ?
Piston is siezed in the cylinder, and is junk - no core for you. Is this $100 more than the $350, or would pricing be different ?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

for your 044 that is in need of a complete cylinder i could do the ported meteor kit for the $100 up charge. so your total would be $450. after some thought about this and a few pm's i think that some of you want o keep your own cylinder instead of the exchange ,that is perfectly ok. if you want to reuse your cylinder and piston for this service i will lower the price on the kit by $25 (cost of piston). i am going to come up with a complete break down of my prices for this service so that you can choose your options from a menu. i will try to get all this worked out and posted soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking good there Terry.

I hope it all goes well and you can get out of the woods if that's what you want. I'm glad I'm not framing houses anymore......best of luck!


----------



## pops21 (Feb 7, 2013)

I wish you all the luck terry. I look foward to your GTG/ Grand Opening. :msp_smile:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Luck tdrum!.....Most loggers turn into truck drivers when they quit logging......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

dennis i dont like driving to work let well alone the driving for a job. i drive my own log truck but dont want to drive for someone else.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

ive gotten quite a few requests for the t shirt,so any one that wants to buy a "wicked work saw" t -shirt can buy one for $22 including shipping anywhere in the u.s. ,right now i only have x-large, large,medium. i will be getting xx-large, small in the next couple of weeks


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive gotten quite a few requests for the t shirt,so any one that wants to buy a "wicked work saw" t -shirt can buy one for $22 including shipping anywhere in the u.s. ,right now i only have x-large, large,medium. i will be getting xx-large, small in the next couple of weeks



I was just about to ask about buying one of those. I'd love a large in the orangish color. How do you want payment?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

send me a pm with your full name and shipping address and also your paypal email address and i will send you an invoice for payment.


----------



## HELSEL (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Terry, Looks like your on to something good!!! I wish you all the best. I wish i could get out of the woods!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks rick,i do love being in the woods and being a logger but the weather,economy and the general industry has made things to where its hard to keep a float. its time to do something else that i love. im just going to reverse the rolls that logging and saw building have been playing. i will build the saws for a living and log for a hobby.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

"wicked work saw" 
price list

stihl 026/ms260-$325

stihl ms361-$350

stihl 044/ms440-$350

stihl 046/ms460-$350

stihl 066/ms660-$375


husqvarna 346xp-$325

husqvarna 357xp/359-$$350

husqvarna 365(closed port)-$350

husqvarna 371xp/372xp-$350

husqvarna 372xpw(will have to use your oem piston)-$325

husqvarna 385xp-$375

husqvarna 390xp (will have to use your oem piston) -$350

husqvarna 394xp/395xp-$375​


-if you have a really nice cylinder and piston and want to reuse it that is fine. i will deduct $25 from the kit price
-some saws have several different variations of cylinder,so, if you have one of these models i will reuse your cylinder and send it back in your kit
-if you have a cylinder with good bore but broken fins and want to send it ,you can,i will port it and ship it back in your kit
-if you have a cylinder that is a little wron or may have light scratches and want to re use it ,you can, i will port it and ship it back in your kit
-if you dont have a good cylinder to use i can provide you with a meteor cylinder for a $100 up charge

if you do not feel confident in disassembly and reassembly of your saw you can ship the entire saw to me and get the conventional port job for $250 plus the return shipping


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 7, 2013)

How much for an 041 Farm Boss? I got two of em, I'll give u one to port the other.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 7, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> How much for an 041 Farm Boss? I got two of em, I'll give u one to port the other.



I'll bet Terry would be happy to dispose of those for you in a nearby pond...


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

i could add the one that i have here to those two and make it a trio of boat anchors.


----------



## nixon (Feb 7, 2013)

Are the decals also available ? Are the T shirts available in Crimson ? 
Roll Tide ! What's the surcharge for asking that ?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 7, 2013)

im asking that anyone that wants a decal for a saw that i have ported for them , to send me a self addressed stamped envelope and i will get them mailed out.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

Terry - are u still racing saws up in sparta this summer?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

ive sold most all my race saws and i dont know if i will be racing or not. right now im concentrating on getting my saw shop inventory stocked and dealership up and going so racing is on the back burner.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive sold most all my race saws and i dont know if i will be racing or not. right now im concentrating on getting my saw shop inventory stocked and dealership up and going so racing is on the back burner.


Ok cool deal...have u talked to ricky much? He is a pretty good resource with worksaws and even ######## especially if your in TN.

sorry r a c e s a w s


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

we have shot the sh it at the races a few times but never really talked work saws. i believe that he logs or did do a bit of logging for the same mill that my father n law worked for at one time.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> we have shot the sh it at the races a few times but never really talked work saws. i believe that he logs or did do a bit of logging for the same mill that my father n law worked for at one time.



Ok ya...he knows his stuff..if u get an afternoon off it would be worth your while to chat with him imo.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive sold most all my race saws and i dont know if i will be racing or not. right now im concentrating on getting my saw shop inventory stocked and dealership up and going so racing is on the back burner.


Ya i heard it was like bringing a pocketknife to a machine gun fight...ohh well.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> the "wicked work saw 066/ms660 kit" will be $375



what if you already have the factory DP muffler? early 066 Mag red-eye


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

the muffler that is with the 044/046/066 ms440/ms460/ms660 are dual port covers. if you want to bead blast your muffler and repaint it before sending it to me, i will take the $25 from the price. in order to give you such a great deal i have to keep the labor to a minimum by not having to rehab old parts.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> the muffler that is with the 044/046/066 ms440/ms460/ms660 are dual port covers. if you want to bead blast your muffler and repaint it before sending it to me, i will take the $25 from the price. in order to give you such a great deal i have to keep the labor to a minimum by not having to rehab old parts.



So much for having you weld my Homelite 330 muffler back together.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> since this january was the second wettest january we have had in my area since they started keeping records my skidder has only been work 7 days out of the last 7 weeks. i am usually a man of actionsand this situation has required some fast action. i am going thru the process of becoming a dealer for oregon,ahlborn equipment,woodland international,and jonsered. so ii am going to be retiring my logging operation when the job im on is finished up. i have a new saw shop that is 500 square ft, heated, cooled,insulated and i will have the doors open for walk in business soon. i am going to have a grand opening gtg in june.



I hope it works out good for you Terry. This package seems to be targeted to a small audience of people that want a ported saw and are skilled in repairing and tuning saws, but not capable of doing their own porting. For me the extra shipping cost for receiving a completed saw outweighs the risk of possibly trashing a saw if not properly tuned after porting. I take it you are still offering the traditional porting package for the much larger audience of novice users.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

yes i still offer complete porting and set up of your own saw. with ever rising shipping cost guys that would like to get a saw ported but cant becouse of shipping making the cost too high can now get the port work they desire. i can even do a kit for someone in another country and save them tons of money in shipping cost.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> yes i still offer complete porting and set up of your own saw. with ever rising shipping cost guys that would like to get a saw ported but cant becouse of shipping making the cost too high can now get the port work they desire. i can even do a kit for someone in another country and save them tons of money in shipping cost.



That makes sense, especially for the foreign customers. There's no Jonsered dealers in the Knoxville area so it should be a good opportunity. At least you will not have to stock expensive lawn equipment.


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2013)

I've found shipping most parts sized boxes are around $10 give or take a couple bucks, and the average for shipping a saw has been $15-20. Ground or priority, not parcel post.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Terry. 

This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.



Sweet!


----------



## mtrees (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.



You have my address!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

i cant ship a saw across the street for $20. i just shipped a 084 from tn to ok and with insurance it cost $47 for regular parcial package. if it was going priority it was going to be even higher. i have shipped 372's to canada and that average $60. ive sent saws out to washington and california and they went for $40 to $75. if it costs $35 bucks each direction to ship a saw your adding $70 bucks to the cost of a port job, your port job cost $320 and that is using all of your old parts. if you did the regular ship it out port job with a new piston and rings,gasket set ,new muffler,carb kit,plug the cost would get astronomical. i would say it would average $100-$150 more dollars. really what im gearing these kits toward is more bang for your buck when your buck doesnt have muchbang left in it now a days.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2013)

I just sent a 088 to Oregon.......95.00


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.



oops sorry:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just sent a 088 to Oregon.......95.00



shipping is really starting eat into folks pocket. and with the poor service we get with some shipments its really frustrating. if a cylinder kit gets lost in shipping its not nearly as big a deal as losing an entire saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2013)

Who are you guys shipping with? FedEx is only about $20/saw. They're significantly cheaper than UPS or USPS.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

fed ex from tn to california on a 25lb package is $43


----------



## cowroy (Feb 8, 2013)

Shipping all depend on where it's going. I shipped a saw to NW Cali round trip for a little less than a benjamin. Not so long ago I shipped a 288 eighty miles from the bay area Cali, but it was so far out in the sticks it cost me $88 from the big brown one way.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

i will be able to use a flate rate priority box for these kits and the shipping is included in the cost of the kit. it will also be insured.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Who are you guys shipping with? FedEx is only about $20/saw. They're significantly cheaper than UPS or USPS.



I won't use FedEx.

They bust stuff too much.


----------



## Simonizer (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> here are few pics of the new shop,the first pic is my tear down bench. i can easily tear down four saws on the 12' long bench



How long does it take you to tighten your vise in that position?


----------



## DSS (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.




Ahem. I'll be needing a couple. Size big.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2013)

DSS said:


> Ahem. I'll be needing a couple. Size big.



Sorry Chris........XXL was as big as I got. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sorry Chris........XXL was as big as I got.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Fine. Just print the logo on a tarp and I'll cut some armholes in it. :bang:


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.



Ill buy one of your xxl it will go with my sticker


----------



## mtrees (Feb 8, 2013)

Large!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry for the derail Terry......

If you fellers are wanting a MMWS shirt send me a PM please. I didn't mean to detract from what Terry has going on here.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea I appologize also Terry


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, you mean you weren't buying some of Terry's shirts? :msp_scared: That's how I read it


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2013)

I can ship a 25# box from Maine to So.Cal. for under $30 UPS ground. You must get hit with rural charges or something where you're at. 25# is on the heavier side for me too, most are a few pounds less than that, but changes the charges only a couple bucks. 

One thing that will change your costs big time is having a shippers account and doing it online. Save big bucks that way if you're not already. Food for thought. I know there are lots of factors when it comes to shipping, and the bottom line is you usually lose money doing it


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

once i am at home at my shop all day i will be able to do the ups and fed ex pick with a shippers account. right now i am not home or in my shop enough for a pick up. driving to the fed ex or ups shipper is a 1.25 hr round trip for me and just isnt feasable.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll buy a shirt from all the builders that have them.


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> once i am at home at my shop all day i will be able to do the ups and fed ex pick with a shippers account. right now i am not home or in my shop enough for a pick up. driving to the fed ex or ups shipper is a 1.25 hr round trip for me and just isnt feasable.



Gotcha, that explains a lot of it right there.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 8, 2013)

mtrees said:


> I'll buy a shirt from all the builders that have them.



Seconded.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

i have a couple of cylinders in route to be exchanged. only 8 more slots left to get the $50 off,better hurry. any one else needing a shirt can pm me also.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 8, 2013)

You going to have some triple fat shirts made for us larger fellers?

I've been shipping everything USPS here lately and printing the label at home. Depending on what size box you can save 20%. Ups is an hour round trip and fedex is even farther than that. I try not to use UPS since they won't ship a rifle from the store. You have to go to the service center.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

i have xx large coming but no xxx large


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> This thread forced me to buy some damned tee shirts.



Terry prolly woulda give ya shirt if'n ya asked purty-like.


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think they need to get some caps


----------



## galde (Feb 8, 2013)

Best of luck to you, Terry! It is going to be tuff for me to wait till June for the GTG and GO. I like the Jonsered foray. We haven' had a real Jonsered dealer in these parts since Richesins in Sweetwater closed.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2013)

galde said:


> Best of luck to you, Terry! It is going to be tuff for me to wait till June for the GTG and GO. I like the Jonsered foray. We haven' had a real Jonsered dealer in these parts since Richesins in Sweetwater closed.



:jawdrop: :msp_confused: Did somebody say Johnsered? Pls feel me in someone.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

according to my distributer theres no dealers in knoxville and the closest one to me is byrdstown


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2013)

So are we gonna be getting one? All my Johnnies have been bought 2nd hand, would like to see a dealer here.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

you wont need a dealer in knoxville as long as im around.:msp_thumbsup: im only a phone call away from a sale on whatever you may need .


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2013)

once my dealership is all offical and the paper worked done ,i will get a new shirt design to cover the sexy red head saw. im thinking a 2171 across the front of it with "wicked work saw" on the bar.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 9, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> once my dealership is all offical and the paper worked done ,i will get a new shirt design to cover the sexy red head saw. im thinking a 2171 across the front of it with "wicked work saw" on the bar.



I like red heads. I'm sure you know this, but there's no Jonsered dealers near the interstate highways from Chattanooga and Nashville to Johnson City. Are you going to be stocking product and parts, and provide maintenance/warranty service? If so, might be worth your while to set up a shop nearer to the populated areas.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

i plan on stocking saws,parts,accesories,doing warranty work,and continuing to port saws. it takes all the irons you can find to stick in the fire these days to keep the the wolf at bay.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 9, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i plan on stocking saws,parts,accesories,doing warranty work,and continuing to port saws. it takes all the irons you can find to stick in the fire these days to keep the the wolf at bay.



It sure does. I'm donating plasma as many times a week as they'll let me. 

It takes more cheap wine than you'd think to make a liter of plasma.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It sure does. I'm donating plasma as many times a week as they'll let me.
> 
> It takes more cheap wine than you'd think to make a liter of plasma.



Umm, that's not where they take plasma from. :msp_wink:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 9, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Umm, that's not where they take plasma from. :msp_wink:



I'm giving it all I got. umpkin2:


----------



## mweba (Feb 9, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It sure does. I'm donating plasma as many times a week as they'll let me.



Helps when you have an identical twin........


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 9, 2013)

mweba said:


> Helps when you have an identical twin........



Not always.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 9, 2013)

It would be cool to have a Jonsered dealer around. I was on their new site, Looks like they are adding some more products besides saws......

Buying Guide - Overview


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

if they end up trying to force me into the lawn and garden side of things i will not be happy.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 9, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> if they end up trying to force me into the lawn and garden side of things i will not be happy.



In my experience you usually can't take on a brand without taking on all aspects of it. Stihl is the worst with that.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

well i called my dist and had a talk with him and i was assured that i will only be carrying the saw line if thats what i want. he said that he has a few guys signing up as new dealers that will only carry the saw line.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

pimp my saw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 9, 2013)

Terry I hope everything works out good for you man. You do what you love for a living and you;ll never work another day in your life they say. Not sure how true that is though. 

Good luck with everything and I'll c-ya in June ole bud.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought it was strange for Jonsered to add all that stuff, but i figured it was part of the undergoing change. That would probably be good for Tractor Supply to have the whole line up though.


----------



## moody (Feb 9, 2013)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Terry I hope everything works out good for you man. You do what you love for a living and you;ll never work another day in your life they say. Not sure how true that is though.
> 
> Good luck with everything and I'll c-ya in June ole bud.



If only some of us were as fortunate to earn a paycheck from your passion.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

heres a look at what the 365/372 kit looks like.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 9, 2013)

That should be a nice kit for the do it yourself type with a tired saw in need of a refresh and porting.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 9, 2013)

I want a t-shirt. When are you going to get some in other than girl sizes?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

les xxl is the biggest shirt that i have on the way. if i can get enough folks wanting xxxl i can add tham to the order before its too late. and the price is another 3 dollars.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, maybe some of the fat boys here will chime in and want one also.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2rod511 (Feb 9, 2013)

If I were to send you the cylinder from my 262xp and the muffler could you do the port job. I have this saw tore down at the moment and I would love to do something to it before I put it back together it is the last saw left from when my dad used to log for a living.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2013)

on the 262 you would have to send the whole saw. i dont have a 262 to be able to do the port timing with your cylinder.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 10, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> les xxl is the biggest shirt that i have on the way. if i can get enough folks wanting xxxl i can add tham to the order before its too late. and the price is another 3 dollars.



You might have to order some in the size: "Four-person tent."


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry but 4 person tent is not a size they carry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Way back in the last millennium as a young whipper snapper, I worked running automatic shirt printers. The largest shirt I remember dealing with was a 6X. Big...


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 10, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Way back in the last millennium as a young whipper snapper, I worked running automatic shirt printers. The largest shirt I remember dealing with was a 6X. Big...



now that all depends on your perspective....:cool2:


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 10, 2013)

im trying a load a video of the latest 372 on youtube right now


----------



## mtrees (Feb 10, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> im trying a load a video of the latest 372 on youtube right now



Please post!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 10, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> now that all depends on your perspective....:cool2:



LOL! The 6X is closer to fitting me now than it was then..


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 10, 2013)

vids of the 372 kit are up [video=youtube;WE0bEmpqDU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE0bEmpqDU0[/video]


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that the before video????? JK looks heathy


----------



## logging22 (Feb 10, 2013)

Idle is funny. Rotten pine. Didnt cut a full cookie. Too much trigger finger blipping and stuff. Just sayin.:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 10, 2013)

alright les you just go to your basket and stuff,jus sayin yo


----------



## logging22 (Feb 10, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> alright les you just go to your basket and stuff,jus sayin yo



Basket? Whatever do you mean sir? What basket? And stuff.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 13, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i have a couple of cylinders in route to be exchanged. only 8 more slots left to get the $50 off,better hurry. any one else needing a shirt can pm me also.



I am IN !!
PM sent !!


Early 90's 044 ....... I want a BB kit, give it the works for a wicked work/woods saw ........ 
Do you need serial numbers to determine 10mm or 12mm pin, or does it need to come apart ?

Did I make it for the first 10 ?
If I didnt, oh well - count me in anyway
If I did, please just throw in (1) XL shirt and (1) XXL shirt ......... any change left over is yours !!
Cant wait for the sticker ...........
Cant wait for the package !!


----------



## morewood (Feb 15, 2013)

Just a bump.....keeping the working man relevant.

Shea


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 15, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> sorry but 4 person tent is not a size they carry :hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange:
:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 20, 2013)

only 3 slots left for the discounted introductory pricing


----------



## morewood (May 16, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> since this january was the second wettest january we have had in my area since they started keeping records my skidder has only been work 7 days out of the last 7 weeks. i am usually a man of actionsand this situation has required some fast action. i am going thru the process of becoming a dealer for oregon,ahlborn equipment,woodland international,and jonsered. so ii am going to be retiring my logging operation when the job im on is finished up. i have a new saw shop that is 500 square ft, heated, cooled,insulated and i will have the doors open for walk in business soon. i am going to have a grand opening gtg in june.



Is this going to happen or has the kidney stone kept you backed up? Just wondering since I haven't heard anything of a gtg of late.

Shea


----------



## tpope (Feb 24, 2014)

Terry, Do you have an updated list of the saws you are offering this service for?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2014)

346,357,359,365,372,385,390,394,395,3120
026,361,044,046,064,066


----------



## tpope (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## toadman (Jul 16, 2020)

Is this still going? I need a 372 kit in a big way My saw is very tired....


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jul 16, 2020)

toadman said:


> Is this still going? I need a 372 kit in a big way My saw is very tired....


6 years later i doubt it

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodanhor (Jul 16, 2020)

Google is your friend 
run away


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 17, 2020)

Woodanhor said:


> Google is your friend
> run away



This. Terry owes a lot of guys money and or saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 17, 2020)

toadman said:


> Is this still going? I need a 372 kit in a big way My saw is very tired....


You don't want to do business with this guy!

@cuinrearview got a cylinder kit for the man?


----------



## toadman (Jul 17, 2020)

I see... well I'm in no hurry whatsoever, I have 5-6 saws that fill the gap and two of them aren't even fully broken in yet (462 & 7900) but I haven't owned a ported saw yet, and would really like to change that... My 372xt is my first choice to have ported I decided, I even have a brand new OEM cylinder, and the lower end is still in great shape with new seals & bearings a bit over a year ago.
the cylinder on the saw now is slightly low (132-136psi) on compression due to a heli-coil in the spark plug hole leaking a bit currently. I got the saw for a little bit of nothing because it had a stripped plug hole & the local shop quoted the guy 400 bucks to put a new cylinder and piston and crank seals on it. and while it runs OK now, I would love to see what a good porter could do with a new cylinder on this otherwise decent saw.


chipper1 said:


> You don't want to do business with this guy!
> 
> @cuinrearview got a cylinder kit for the man?


----------



## Czed (Jul 17, 2020)

toadman said:


> I see... well I'm in no hurry whatsoever, I have 5-6 saws that fill the gap and two of them aren't even fully broken in yet (462 & 7900) but I haven't owned a ported saw yet, and would really like to change that... My 372xt is my first choice to have ported I decided, I even have a brand new OEM cylinder, and the lower end is still in great shape with new seals & bearings a bit over a year ago.
> the cylinder on the saw now is slightly low (132-136psi) on compression due to a heli-coil in the spark plug hole leaking a bit currently. I got the saw for a little bit of nothing because it had a stripped plug hole & the local shop quoted the guy 400 bucks to put a new cylinder and piston and crank seals on it. and while it runs OK now, I would love to see what a good porter could do with a new cylinder on this otherwise decent saw.


Contact some of the well known Porter's
In the past i had them port cylinders only
On cases they already had.
They can adjust for gasket or no gasket builds
And they all have their porting number recipes for different saws
They use.
The guys that ported mine are booked solid.
There may be other's willing to do it.


----------

